# Am I certifiable??????



## Kcrat (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll try to make it short. (yeah, right! ) My H and I are separated planning to D. He cheated, etc. and is the one pushing the D although I have kicked him out twice after discovery and continued lies. Well, I am about to have major surgery, and mentioned to him today that I was not completely comfortable with my mom staying here with me (during the day) I made a comment that I wish things were different for us as "back in the day" I knew he would have been here and taken really good care of me. Well, that obviously "struck a cord" and he said HE would stay with me AND he said he'd sleep in our bed with me !!!!!!!(we have not shared a bed in YEARS!) When I was bent on R, I envisioned so many times him back in our bed with me. I told him I was half kidding about him taking care of me and asked if he was serious and he said absolutely. He has told me all along he wanted to do whatever he could after surgery. He said it would give him a chance to work on the house readying it to eventually be placed on the market. HAVE I LOST MY MIND to even CONSIDER this arrangement? I told he I was more scared of the "arrangement" than the surgery, and he got a kick out of that. He told me "If I act like a horse's butt" he's leaving." LOL I told him if HE pulls any stunts I won't let him take care of me! LOL My mother is THRILLED thinking this is a springboard to a R, but my 21 year old daughter says it's a matter of time before I look at him and think "Shi-! Now I remember I hate you!" LOL She thinks I'll get upset with him and it will hinder my healing........Thoughts?????????


----------



## Ninja1980 (May 23, 2011)

Don't let him sleep in the bed with you. It will only confuse everything.

It's very nice that he's willing to move in and take care of you, but make sure you're also taking care of yourself, emotionally. Best of luck.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

Let him take care of you, but make him sleep on the couch.


----------

